# Huffington Post reports ebooks outselling paper on Nook



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/12/30/ebooks-paper-books-barnes-noble-nook_n_802835.html

First Amazon, now B&N. When is the rest of the world going to realize that ebooks are where it's at?


----------

